# Tips for pouring a Rosetta (& dealing with cold callers).



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

So, I started a youtube channel. Here's todays offering


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Very good. Tulip please. I just can't crack those outer rings.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

will subscribe


----------



## old soul song (May 21, 2014)

Great video! I'll subscribe for sure. Hopefully it won't be too long until I can manage this!


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

That was great! Surely I should be able to do it!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Excellent! Thanks - know where I've been going wrong now.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Excellent! Thanks - know where I've been going wrong now.


Me too,excellent tips and vid, I just need to pour more slowly now, but have poured some passable rosettas in the last few days, later on in the day when my hands have warmed up and are working.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Great! Glad you liked it. Has anyone tried these tips out yet? Did they help?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

smokeybarn said:


> Great! Glad you liked it. Has anyone tried these tips out yet? Did they help?


I've tried them out and watching the vid also made a few pieces click into place in my brain. Looking forward to more from you.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Great video. One of the more practical video's I've seen


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

smokeybarn said:


> Great! Glad you liked it. Has anyone tried these tips out yet? Did they help?


I forgot to turn the cup as I pour and ended up with Coffee on my counter. It's gonna be slow progress.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Excellent. That's tomorrow morning pre work planned! Great video. Thank you!


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

Using your tips, got this. Not bad by my standards..


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

As a guess, I'd say you probably didn't lift the jug high enough at the very last stage (when cutting the line through the down the middle). I am guilty of doing the same in my video.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

My day started excellently using tips from the video. Unfortunately I dipped my spout in error and it all went rapidly downhill. Still have 100% faith in these tips. Just not in my manual dexterity. Tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Best one I ever did.


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

Progress..


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

For some reason my coffee is now swirling around so it looks more like a feather once the milk pops up .. :-/


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Do any of you guys freeze your jugs before stretching the milk? If so what difference does it make to your pour?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> Do any of you guys freeze your jugs before stretching the milk? If so what difference does it make to your pour?


Nope not here. and to be fair you have less time to steam milk for one drink on something like an l1. the smaller single boilers


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Tiny tamper said:


> Do any of you guys freeze your jugs before stretching the milk? If so what difference does it make to your pour?


I put it in the fridge... Just gives you more time to stretch as once it hits like past 25/30 degrees its hard to do it...Don't think it effects the pour.... But my stupid nervous wrists do...


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks very much, very helpful, still don't manage the final cut well, but definitely and improvement.

Paul


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is my effort this morning, better than usual, thanks for the tips

Paul


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Any tips Chris? Im thinking smaller wiggles looking at yours... Mine always look like feathers.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Excellent video Chris

Can't believe I didn't see this thread before now

I may even give it a go later

Wiggle wiggle


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Exllent video, I wished Id seen it sooner. Latte art is not one of my strong points I'm afraid but with this vid I'll give it a wiggle


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry, didn't realise the thread was still going! Glad you're finding the find useful. Add your comments to youtube if you wouldnt mind?


----------



## tonycollinet (Feb 13, 2010)

OK - been trying for weeks - what I've been missing (I think) is the tip for high low high. Gonna give it a go in the morning. (Had to cut down my coffee intake since the new machine - was definitely getting too edgy


----------

